# Rest In Pieces Volume 4 is ready to go!



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is the link:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/35e2hpne29ffskn/Rest+In+Pieces+Volume+4.7z

Track list:

01 - The Shining (1980) - Here's Johnny
02 - The Fools - Psycho Chicken (Clucked)
03 - Camper Van Beethoven - Axe Murderer Song
04 - Promo 2014 - Lizzie Borden Took An Ax
05 - Motel Hell (1980) - Takes All Kinds Of Critters
06 - The Buoys - Timothy
07 - Pinkard & Bowden - The Ballad Of Jeffrey Dahmer
08 - Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
09 - Koffin Kats - Chainsaw Massacre
10 - Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2 (1986) - Caroline Williams
11 - Jackyl - The Lumberjack
12 - Lollipop Chainsaw - Halloween Trailer
13 - The Fly - "Help Me"
14 - John Zacherley - The Spider & The Fly
15 - The Monocles - The Spider And The Fly
16 - The Return Of The Fly (1959) - Trailer
17 - The Misfits - Return Of The Fly
18 - Sasquatch The Legend of Bigfoot (1977) - Trailer
19 - Bro Smith - Bigfoot
20 - Stompin' Tom Connors - The Sasquatch Song
21 - The Legend of Boggy Creek (1972) - Trailer
22 - Wade Denning & Frank Daniels - The Headless Horseman
23 - Cricketone Chorus And Orchestra - Ichabod Crane
24 - Thurl Ravenscroft - The Headless Horseman
25 - Sleepy Hollow (1999) - Trailer
26 - The Return Of Count Yorga (1971) - Radio Ad
27 - Bill Cardille - Chilly Billy's Vamp
28 - Al Zanino - The Vampire Speaks
29 - Bob & Tom - News (Car Coffins)
30 - The Howling (1981) - Theatrical Trailer
31 - Green Jelly - Three Little Pigs
32 - Five Man Electrical Band - Werewolf
33 - Wolf Sanctuary - Pack Howling
34 - Dawn Of The Dead (1978) - Trailer
35 - Voltaire - Zombie Prostitute
36 - Jonathan Coulton - Re Your Brains
37 - Spongebob Squarepants - The Hash Slinging Slasher
38 - Burger Chef - Halloween Commercial
39 - Universal Studios - Horror VHS Commercial
40 - WGN America - The Munster Mash (2009 Halloween Commercial)


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

sweet! thank you - I'm loving your comps!


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks! I'm glad someone likes them. I have so many different things in there and some uncommon songs that I don't know if anyone besides me finds it entertaining at all. Sometimes I think I might only be amusing myself : ) I hadn't had any comments in a while, so I wasn't sure if I should keep on posting them.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh for goodness sake, keep posting them. These are a hoot ... there are some fun surprises in these. I like the "mini-themes" you have going, too.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Would love to get it but for some reason it will not download for me. Have tried several times.


----------



## Twiceshy (Sep 3, 2014)

I have the other 3 volumes and am dl this one now. I love them! Thanks for going to the trouble to make these available to us!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

There was some discussion about this series a while back and I'm bumping it since the link still works.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Added a track list to Volume 4.


----------

